# Pregnant?



## justin68106 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what they normally look like and one of my female swordtails is just a bit older than the other or if she's actually pregnant. She seems like she's pretty big though.










Not a great picture, took it with my phone which has a better resolution than my actual camera.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a pregnant platy once and she had a dark spot just above her anal fin. Check for that. I can't really tell in the pic


----------



## justin68106 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, pic isn't very clear. I'll look after work or tomorrow and see if I see one.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The area you are referring to is known as the gravid spot. It is a triangular spot located near the vent of very "ripe" females. Sometimes, if the female is robust enough and the fry are large enough, you can even see the fry's eyes in that spot.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Brett! I couldn't remember what it was called!


----------

